# Vehicle Pics



## bugle freak (Feb 16, 2008)

Everyone post pics of your first vehicle you got when you got ur license!!! and the vehicle u have now if u wanna....


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

another one of these?


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

heres my 95 mustang 5 speed its fun










and my truck a 91 ranger 5 speed on the floor


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

r u shure u wana keep both of the lol


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*ford?*

im surprised those two ford actually run. but hey! every vehical brand has it's days.:zip:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

First 
On
Race
Day


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> First
> On
> Race
> Day


found
on 
road 
dead


f*****
over 
redone 
dodge

.............. i don't know what race you've been going to see a ford finish first. Especially the Powerstroke diesel. that thing is their worst invesment in years.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

the Powerstroke diesel. that thing is their worst invesment in years. 
i agree with that but no other reliable truck is made in the usa.
would u rather give some chinese your money or some american earning an honest living


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

If the Chinese are making a better product, sure, I'll give em my money.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

so ud starv a family to get the bang 4 your buck
i pay extra on almost everything to get it made in ammerica


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> so ud starv a family to get the bang 4 your buck
> i pay extra on almost everything to get it made in ammerica


well good for you. but it's not necessarily bang for your buck. for example if you wanted a good spotting scope, where would you go? and i mean a _really_ good spotting scope. European makes like Swarovski and Zeiss are the way to go. even high end bushnells are hard pressed to compete with their low end lenses. same with anything else. if they make a good product, no matter where it's made, that's what i'll buy because the quality is there. if the same type of product is made in america, but isn't of as good quality, why in the world would i bother with the american product when the other one is better, if it'll last longer, or will perform better? 

just had to let this out. but we digress. this thread is one for what car you drive and their pictures, not for debating something totally different.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

my bad did not change the subject and good point


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> so ud starv a family to get the bang 4 your buck
> i pay extra on almost everything to get it made in ammerica


i don't know what your talking about, it's not the American citizens duty to keep the jobs in the states. the company will decide where they want their vehical made. for example, if ford wants to pay the chinese to make their vehical for cheap labor, then so be it. there is nothing you can do to stop that. even if you buy an American brand name. but where i do feel strongly about this is that there should be restrictions on that, where major corporations are forced to build and hire in the states. creating more jobs, revenue, and increasing the value of the American Dollar. 

and by the way, GM and Crystler are made in the states, and are more dependable than Ford Motor Company.


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

the ranger has been in my family for 15 years. it has been a daily driver for 15 years. we have never had a single problem with it. ive had the mustang for a year and never had a single problem with it...... so yea i guess they do have there days?


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

im right there with u i have a 98 f150 soup un cromed out and with a chip in it and it runs awsome no trouble


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

mines on 01 chip 2 no trouble 
good 4 haling a lawn mowers


----------

